# Oinktoberfest...Good Luck to All & See ya There



## Uncle Bubba (Sep 27, 2006)

To all Oinktoberfest competitors:

Good Luck to all of you and I hope we get some calls from the board.  This can be a strange contest so I'm not expecting anything except a good time and good conversations...which is what it's really all about anyways.  Make sure you stop by and say hello and watch the game(OSU vs Iowa).


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 27, 2006)

Good luck guys.  We expect to see a lot of PICS!!!!!!!


----------



## Woodman1 (Sep 27, 2006)

I've got a boner! A 6" curved boner for cutting stuff I mean!


----------



## chris1237 (Sep 27, 2006)

Good luck guys!! Wish I was joining you.  

Chris


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 27, 2006)

I wish I could be there.
You guy's be safe and have fun


----------



## wittdog (Sep 27, 2006)

I can't wait...went over the list packed what he have..now it's just a little more running tomarrow..and we are ready to go.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Sep 27, 2006)

We'll just go to Adventures in Heat and take equipment in lieu of payment.  George is a good guy.  I don't think anyone will have any problems.


----------



## Bruce B (Sep 28, 2006)

Heading out Friday morning early, see everyone there. Be safe.


----------



## Rich Decker (Sep 28, 2006)

I've never been so unprepared for a contest before. Yesterday I catered  party for 100 of the sub's and suppliers of the company I work for. My truck is full of dirty BBQ equipment. The pit is a disaster. Today I have an early meeting then I'm off to get ready. We hope to leave by 6PM and arrive between 2-3AM. We look forward to meeting everyone and finishing off our 2006 season.


----------



## wittdog (Sep 28, 2006)

They are calling for rain Friday and we might catch a break on Sat...scatterd showers...


----------



## oompappy (Sep 28, 2006)

All ready to go! Just got to load up tonight and head out early tomorrow morning. See you all in Clarence!!!


----------



## wittdog (Sep 28, 2006)

Anyone going to the comp make sure to wish the Mrs. a Happy Birthday..


----------



## john pen (Sep 28, 2006)

We'll be down some time late friday looking for free beer..lol

Actually, can't wait to meet everyone swap some lies..


----------



## Woodman1 (Sep 28, 2006)

I just bought a waterproof Columbia parka for the weekend! HA! Callin for 30% chance of Lake Effect showers, winds around 15 mph and low around 42 Friday night! Entering my White Bean and Chipotle Salad as a side. Picked up two 8-9 lb flats today for my part. Got some best kosher dogs. Gumbo fixins, rice, taters, eggs, a case of Labatts Blue. Enough cast iron to sink a ship, and a ton of wood all wrapped in a tarp. Going to get a propane refill, ice, cigars, and chicken in a bit.  Should be cool! 8)


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Sep 28, 2006)

That might come in handy, thanks for picking it up for me!    It will be nice Saturday. No worry. I'm off to TB for the KCBS school tonight. see you guys over the weekend. ( if the creek don't rize )


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 28, 2006)

Woodman said:
			
		

> I just bought a waterproof Columbia parka for the weekend! HA! Callin for 30% chance of Lake Effect showers, winds around 15 mph and low around 42 Friday night! Entering my White Bean and Chipotle Salad as a side. Picked up two 8-9 lb flats today for my part. Got some best kosher dogs. Gumbo fixins, rice, taters, eggs, a case of Labatts Blue. Enough cast iron to sink a ship, and a ton of wood all wrapped in a tarp. Going to get a propane refill, ice, cigars, and chicken in a bit.  Should be cool! 8)


Don't forget your little buddy


----------



## Woodman1 (Sep 28, 2006)

I told you Puff, I'm not bringing you!


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 28, 2006)

Woodman said:
			
		

> I told you Puff, I'm not bringing you!


----------



## wittdog (Sep 29, 2006)

All right the big day is finally here...after meeting the guys the thing I think I am most excited about is the smell of 40+ pits fired up at once...I LOVE THE SMELL OF HICKORY IN THE MORNING   [smilie=rlp_smilie_003.gif] [smilie=drink.gif]  [smilie=a_partyguy.gif]


----------



## Aaron1 (Sep 29, 2006)

Good luck to all this weekend.
Aaron


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 29, 2006)

Good luck fellers.


----------

